# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Bielenda, Roślinne masło - opinie

## kikka

Bielenda, Bio Plantacja Aloes, Roślinne masło do ciała
polecam, kolejny kosmetyk tej firmy, który naprawdę ma super wpływ na skórę  :Smile:

----------

